# I just can't stand it,gotta post this!



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

Normally wait a while to post pics and generally don't post any of mine,but this one is the second fish lifetime that my son has caught to be 50"plus to the fork.. Imho this is quite an accomplishment for any drummer,let alone a 16yr old.. I say that beaming with pride...


----------



## OldBay (May 15, 2003)

Awesome fish!


----------



## Bigfisherman (Apr 22, 2005)

Fantastic! Great job


----------



## CJS (Oct 2, 2006)

Congrats Tater.


----------



## Itzdjsp (Jul 13, 2010)

Good Job Guys!!


----------



## Oldmulletbreath (Jan 7, 2006)

Tater, Great Job !!!


----------



## OBXBrian (Jul 26, 2012)

Great job!


----------



## EABiker (Aug 16, 2010)

That thing is a beast!


I wonder how old it is to make it to that size?


----------



## jay b (Dec 1, 2002)

Too bad you couldn't get an accurate weight, that Drum is a monster !!


----------



## pods (Sep 10, 2013)

Wow, that is a drum!
Congrats!


----------



## gshivar (Aug 29, 2006)

WOW! A monster! Congradulations Tater. best - glenn


----------



## surfmom (Nov 3, 2012)

wow!


----------



## NASCAR (Jul 26, 2013)

and it crapped... aaaaalllllllllllllllll over him


----------



## River (Sep 30, 2006)

Tater is a Fishin Machine --- and a fine young man along with it --- Congratulations Drumdum --- River


----------



## solid7 (Dec 31, 2010)

What a hog!!! Now go clean off that fish fudge. LOL


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 12, 2006)

Awesome fish. Is that a tag?


----------



## dj1100rt (Apr 5, 2009)

Wow. Congradulations.


----------



## dj1100rt (Apr 5, 2009)

Wow...congratulations!


----------



## JAM (Jul 22, 2002)

Apples don't fall far..... congrats man.... JAM


----------



## roadkillal (Feb 23, 2006)

Nice fish


----------



## 1BadF350 (Jul 19, 2006)

Its like the Sasquatch of the ocean! DAMN!


----------



## Fishman (Apr 23, 2000)

Perty werk


----------



## SeaPA (Oct 12, 2013)

That is awesome!


----------



## JPChase (Jul 31, 2010)

Wtg tater!


----------



## Dr. Bubba (Nov 9, 1999)

Nice peeg Tater!


----------



## O'Shaughnessy (Jul 17, 2013)

Great fish congrats!


----------



## Seahawk (Oct 3, 2013)

Outstanding!! The Force was with you, young man!
Now we need some details so tell us the story from baiting to beaching.


----------



## drumchaser (Jan 14, 2003)

I couldn't wait either. Nice.


----------



## drumrun (Dec 5, 2007)

OINK OINK, Well done.


----------



## fisho (Jan 6, 2009)

Awesome, and congrats as a dad. You must be doing something right 

I see a tag on that pig. Is that freshly implanted or something to report?


----------



## dlpetrey (Oct 30, 2013)

Dang fine fish right there! Lord what a hoss.


----------



## BubbaHoTep (May 26, 2008)

Great work, Tater!


----------



## Bullred (Mar 13, 2010)

Congrats. Nice fish.


----------



## gilly21 (Feb 15, 2006)

Kids got some good mojo!


----------



## GlenS (Sep 8, 2012)

Great fish... Many of us have fished for awhile and nothing like that... Congrats.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Holy chit!! What a fish!! Congrats to your son.


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

fisho said:


> Awesome, and congrats as a dad. You must be doing something right
> 
> I see a tag on that pig. Is that freshly implanted or something to report?


 It's one of my tags that we put in it...


----------



## Cutbait Bob (Mar 24, 2004)

Nice fish!!!!!!


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

That boy can fish! I'm so jealous of anyone who's broken 50". One day...one day.


----------



## Youngbuck757. (Jan 10, 2013)

Hell of a fish tater. Put in enough work out there u deserved that fish


----------



## JDimig (Jan 23, 2004)

Shook hands with Tater on the Pier today. This was the first time i have seen him since Shark Fest. You have every reason to be as proud as you are Ken.


----------



## NcRon (Dec 15, 2007)

Fish of a lifetime!Congrats tater..


----------



## Foggy1 (Sep 22, 2009)

Nice Fish!


----------



## js1172 (Jun 5, 2012)

congrats to tater, and congrats to you and jody for raising him up to be an outstanding youg man and a great fisherman, care to adopt a 53 yo greenhorn fisherman?
js


----------



## DaBig2na (Aug 7, 2011)

Kenny, your son Tater has more fishing knowledge than most that post on this board.
That is a beautiful fish as well as being a Hog. My hat is off to Tater! Awesome job indeed!
You have so much to be proud of.


----------



## dirtyhandslopez (Nov 17, 2006)

Nice one Tater.


----------



## bstarling (Apr 24, 2005)

Oh my goodness! The last time I saw Tater we were chunking baits from the planks and he was maybe 11. The new generation has arrived! Way to go Tater!! I'll bet you can cast a mile now. 

Bill:fishing:


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

bstarling said:


> Oh my goodness! The last time I saw Tater we were chunking baits from the planks and he was maybe 11. The new generation has arrived! Way to go Tater!! I'll bet you can cast a mile now.
> 
> Bill:fishing:


Trust me Bill,he can launch it now...! I'll have him throwing for me in a year or two...


----------



## aardvarkgraphix (Sep 30, 2005)

FAN-tastic, the slot idea is starting to work. I have seen more BULLS this year than I think I have ever seen. I know in the SC I saw at least 5 caught in a weeks time, sure were a LOT of SMILES and a Bunch of stories that will last a long time. CONGRATS on YOURS!!!!!!!!!!! that is a MONSTER BULL ya got there!!!


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

aardvarkgraphix said:


> FAN-tastic, the slot idea is starting to work. I have seen more BULLS this year than I think I have ever seen. I know in the SC I saw at least 5 caught in a weeks time, sure were a LOT of SMILES and a Bunch of stories that will last a long time. CONGRATS on YOURS!!!!!!!!!!! that is a MONSTER BULL ya got there!!!


 Actually it is an "Old Warrior" "RED DRUM" whichever way ya wanna say it...  Thanks for the congrats..


----------



## Fishbreath (Nov 11, 2004)

Nice feeeesh Tater! You made Daddy proud......again!!


----------

